# Dr Plumb Pipe



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Ive been smoking a pipe on and off over the last few years, i still dont know if i enjoy it or not!

Ive a Dr Plumb small pipe thats a little difficult to get filters for being 9mm and most pipes over here seem to use very thin filters. That said i like to smoke American Mixed Cherry pipe tobacco rather than the everyday basic stuff you can buy in any store.

I guess what puts me off is the cleaning, the filter chokes up with tar and is really strong and smelly..

For a time i used to trim the ends off mt smoked cigars, crumple them up and smoke that but it didnt give off the same aromas or flavours as you get from cigars. 

I just wondered if anyone else on here uses the nub ends of cigars in there pipes to cut down on wastage? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

This isn't an answer to your main questions, but have you tried a pipe without a filter? You may find it more enjoyable and better tasting. Plus you don't have to worry about cleaning or replacing a filter.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Ben.Reilly said:


> This isn't an answer to your main questions, but have you tried a pipe without a filter? You may find it more enjoyable and better tasting. Plus you don't have to worry about cleaning or replacing a filter.


The thought of all the stuff that gets caught in the filter,, yuk.. think i can rule that out for now lol...


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

The problem really is in smoking it with the filter...
Try it once. Can't hurt, right?


----------



## LeeNub (Jul 21, 2010)

I smoke all mine without filters Steve, but i do clean them after every smoke. Im pretty sure the filters are there to cool the smoke as well as help tar reduction, i dont inhale so not to worried about the latter.

My Savinelli gets a little hot, but i think thats inexperience really. It only takes a couple of minutes to clean one, and if your resting the pipe for a couple of days then it will dry out inbetween bowls. I am breaking in 4 pipes at the moment, just getting a nice cake on them all slowly.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

THe only time I've heard about using tobacco as a filter is on the Tsuge pipe model E-Star Laurette. The bowl supposedly unscrews from the base where there is a compartment that you stuff a bit of tobacco into. This acts as a filter for the pipe. No idea if it works or not.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

LeeNub said:


> I smoke all mine without filters Steve, but i do clean them after every smoke. Im pretty sure the filters are there to cool the smoke as well as help tar reduction, i dont inhale so not to worried about the latter.
> 
> My Savinelli gets a little hot, but i think thats inexperience really. It only takes a couple of minutes to clean one, and if your resting the pipe for a couple of days then it will dry out inbetween bowls. I am breaking in 4 pipes at the moment, just getting a nice cake on them all slowly.


I dont inhale either Lee, its just the thought of all that tar makes my stomach turn and of course tar leaves a bitter liquid taste in the mouth.. Otherwise i quite like my Dr Plumb, Its nicely burnt in too, but it does get a little warm at times.

CWL.. thats an interesting concept of using tobacco as a filter under the bowl, first ive heard of that, i think a litle research may be in order here.


----------



## drbill (Jun 21, 2010)

eggopp said:


> I dont inhale either Lee, its just the thought of all that tar makes my stomach turn and of course tar leaves a bitter liquid taste in the mouth.. Otherwise i quite like my Dr Plumb, Its nicely burnt in too, but it does get a little warm at times.
> 
> CWL.. thats an interesting concept of using tobacco as a filter under the bowl, first ive heard of that, i think a litle research may be in order here.


 If you smoke cigars as shown in your avatar, then you might want to try drawing a cigar stoke through a piece of paper towel and see how much gunk it catches, a pipe without filter is NO WORSE than drawing on a cigar with no filter , Believe me- I am a doctor!!!!!!!!!!:nerd:


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

drbill said:


> If you smoke cigars as shown in your avatar, then you might want to try drawing a cigar stoke through a piece of paper towel and see how much gunk it catches, a pipe without filter is NO WORSE than drawing on a cigar with no filter , Believe me- I am a doctor!!!!!!!!!!:nerd:


Yes i realise that drbill... but what the eyes dont see, the mind wont register.. example, i see the gunk when im cleaning my pipe although i like my pipe, the mess when cleaning is off putting.. When you smoke cigars, you tend not to see it..

so you tend to ignore that fact... in effect when it comes to cigars, i am as i would tell others.. or write in reports.. 'coginitely distorted'... and im not going to sit in front of a mirrir and practice CBT on myself... lmao layball:


----------

